# Points for Express Entry Program?



## itsme2000 (Mar 26, 2016)

Is it true that Canada Express Entry Points will down below 450 in near future?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

itsme2000 said:


> Is it true that Canada Express Entry Points will down below 450 in near future?


No, it's not likely. 

The program has been active for over a year and it hasn't fallen below 450. If it were going to fall below that, it would likely have done so already. 

Even if it does go south of 450, it won't go south of 400. 

You have to understand that the Express Entry program has been designed to give _the best qualified applicants_ easier access to Canada. These applicants, the government feels, generally have an easier time adjusting to life in Canada. It's not enough _to *want* to_ come to Canada... you have to show that you have the skills and ability to adapt to life here, and one way the government determines this is by having the CRS benchmark (currently) set at 450.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

itsme2000 said:


> Is it true that Canada Express Entry Points will down below 450 in near future?


Since it has never dropped below that level before what on earth makes you think that it suddenly will?

You seem to be repeatedly grasping at straws in an attempt to emigrate to Canada but maybe it is time you accepted the fact that you are not qualified to do so?


----------

